# Chepo's Torture...



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

One of the best (if not the best) natural resorteras maker in the forum is Chepo. Is not a secret that last year I met him and his family in my town as I did described our reunion in these two posts: http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1 and http://slingshotforu..._fromsearch__1.

It was such a nice reunion and I got so much out of it that I decided to force this fountain of plentiful kindness and giveness. So, I asked Chepo if I could visit him this time in where he lives. Chepo was very nice and agreeded to this so, the pest name Xidoo in this forum came to his home. What a unlucky guy was Chepo.

On August 18th, 2011 the torture began for Chepo and his family when Xidoo, took a bus to Mexico City. Right after arriving to the bus terminal I took the subway and I walk some distance to the meeting point with Chepo. He arrived with his little girl name Karina, who has one of the most beautiful hair I ever seen. They were very happy to see me (They did not know that the pest had arrived to their lives) and took me to a mall for a very nice ice cream.

As soon as I finished my ice cream I as taken to their home and since I arrived there at night I did not get to see the place. It is a wonderful place with hills and forest, pretty much like country side but right by the big city.

Last time when I met Chepo he was very kind to give me three resorteras. Among them this one called *Herculera:*










I was told by Chepo that the resortera still needed some more work. So, when I visited him I took it with me and asked him if he could do his magic. Sure he did and improved it a lot to this:




























I will write some more about my visit to Chepo and the bad time he and his family went trought because of me hahahaha. Saludos







.

PD.

Here is a picture taken by Chepo close to his home. Great picture, Don't you think so??


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a delightful tale ... I am really looking forward to hearing more. If you get away with forcing yourself on him, I might just catch a plane south myself!!!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If they had invented vulcanised rubber in those days, Heracles would have used this magnificent fork to slay the Stymphalian birds!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A wonderful slingshot.

Have a good time.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

*CHEPO*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a very fine style of shooter, Xidoo. And Chepo has perfected his technique to the limit.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i want to hear more , very interesting story !!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Una buena historia Xidoo. El Herculera est muy bonita! "Chepo69-style".


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice torture I guess









His forks are unique - and beautiful!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> What a delightful tale ... I am really looking forward to hearing more. If you get away with forcing yourself on him, I might just catch a plane south myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party at Cheapo's place!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chepo is not only a great craftsman but also a great photographer.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, very nice one!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Every frame i see from chepo is truly a work of art, good on ya both..


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I am very flattered by your comments as kind friends.

But do not think much Xidoo says, is very generous with praise, I feel lucky to findhim a good friend. GRACIAS XIDOO!

Philly thank you very much for your consideration and so I was excited comment andhere I upload some pictures I took some time ago. occasionally Mother Nature gives us these gifts, I took from my homelands.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are beautiful. What is the location?

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Cherles; Ajusco is the hill of mountains surrounding the Valley of Mexico


----------

